# Neulich am Kiosk: Welches dieser vier mit Vollversionen bestückten PC-Magazine wählen Sie?



## Administrator (28. März 2006)

*Neulich am Kiosk: Welches dieser vier mit Vollversionen bestückten PC-Magazine wählen Sie?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. März 2006)

*AW: Neulich am Kiosk: Welches dieser vier mit Vollversionen bestückten PC-Magazine wählen Sie?*

Glaube kaum, daß ein 18ner Shooter dem Heft beiliegen würde. :-o


----------



## Dumbi (28. März 2006)

*AW: Neulich am Kiosk: Welches dieser vier mit Vollversionen bestückten PC-Magazine wählen Sie?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.03.2006 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Glaube kaum, daß ein 18ner Shooter dem Heft beiliegen würde. :-o


Glaube ich auch nicht, ich hätte aber trotzdem nichts gegen Brothers in Arms als Vollversion.


----------



## DoktorX (28. März 2006)

*AW: Neulich am Kiosk: Welches dieser vier mit Vollversionen bestückten PC-Magazine wählen Sie?*

Auf welchem PC-Magazin war NfS U2?

[x] SpellForce - The Breath of Winter [PCGH]


----------



## ich98 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Neulich am Kiosk: Welches dieser vier mit Vollversionen bestückten PC-Magazine wählen Sie?*



			
				Dumbi am 28.03.2006 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 28.03.2006 19:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die Spiele hab ich schon oder find sie miese (Spellforce), aber wenn mal so hochkaräter im Heft wäre, wurde ich mir vielleicht so ein Heft gönnen. 

Verkommt PCGames dann nicht zu einer Art CBS, die man sich wenn überhaupt nur wegen der VV kauft.


----------



## bonethecrusher (28. März 2006)

*AW: Neulich am Kiosk: Welches dieser vier mit Vollversionen bestückten PC-Magazine wählen Sie?*

Ich finde es gut das Vollversionen einer Zeitschrift beiliegen .
Ist für mich eigenlich auch ein Kaufgrund


----------



## Atrox (28. März 2006)

*AW: Neulich am Kiosk: Welches dieser vier mit Vollversionen bestückten PC-Magazine wählen Sie?*



			
				ich98 am 28.03.2006 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Verkommt PCGames dann nicht zu einer Art CBS, die man sich wenn überhaupt nur wegen der VV kauft.


wurscht, solange Vice City drinnen is, kauf ich die mir 
dann muss ich das spiel nicht für überteuerte euros im laden kaufen


----------



## Pizzza22 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Neulich am Kiosk: Welches dieser vier mit Vollversionen bestückten PC-Magazine wählen Sie?*

Bei welcher Zeitschrift ist Brothers in Arms bei?

Gruß


----------



## Goddess (29. März 2006)

*AW: Neulich am Kiosk: Welches dieser vier mit Vollversionen bestückten PC-Magazine wählen Sie?*



			
				DoktorX am 28.03.2006 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf welchem PC-Magazin war NfS U2?
> 
> [x] SpellForce - The Breath of Winter [PCGH]





			
				Pizzza22 am 28.03.2006 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei welcher Zeitschrift ist Brothers in Arms bei?
> 
> Gruß



Auf gar keiner so weit mir bekannt ist. Ich denke Pcgames will mit diesem "Poll" heraus finden, bei welcher Vollversion wir zu greifen würden, wenn Sie sie auf die Heft-DVD "packen". Oder ob die Vollversion überhaupt einen Kauf grund dar stellt.


----------



## Goddess (29. März 2006)

*AW: Neulich am Kiosk: Welches dieser vier mit Vollversionen bestückten PC-Magazine wählen Sie?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.03.2006 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Glaube kaum, daß ein 18ner Shooter dem Heft beiliegen würde. :-o



Es gibt doch auch die "Ab 18" Ausgabe der Pcgames. Dort können Sie das Spiel ja ohne weiteres beilegen. In Deutschland ist diese, soweit es mir bekannt ist, zwar nur im Abo erhältlich, im Ausland liegt diese Version in den meisten Geschäften frei aus. _Ich gehe nämlich stark davon aus, dass die Pcgames diese Tatsache bei Ihrer Umfrage auch bedacht hat._


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2006)

*AW: Neulich am Kiosk: Welches dieser vier mit Vollversionen bestückten PC-Magazine wählen Sie?*

[X] Diese Vollversionen beeinflussen meine Kaufentscheidung nicht

p.s.:
kann mal einer den verantwortlichen red ausfindig machen und wegen crossposting zusammenstauchen? 
( http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=1018&tid=4562821&x=1 )


----------



## Soki (29. März 2006)

*AW: Neulich am Kiosk: Welches dieser vier mit Vollversionen bestückten PC-Magazine wählen Sie?*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 29.03.2006 01:45 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Diese Vollversionen beeinflussen meine Kaufentscheidung nicht
> 
> p.s.:
> kann mal einer den verantwortlichen red ausfindig machen und wegen crossposting zusammenstauchen?
> ( http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=1018&tid=4562821&x=1 )


Quark, da gibts ganz andere Lösungsmöglichkeiten 
Das hat bestimmt schon seinen Sinn


----------



## Stoned_Warrior (29. März 2006)

*AW: Neulich am Kiosk: Welches dieser vier mit Vollversionen bestückten PC-Magazine wählen Sie?*

Mir fehlt da irgendwie die Option: "Bin zwar Abonnent, aber wenn ich irgendwo eine Zeitschrift mit ner interessanten Vollversion finde greif ich da auch zu"


----------



## Alex (30. März 2006)

*AW: Neulich am Kiosk: Welches dieser vier mit Vollversionen bestückten PC-Magazine wählen Sie?*

bei der Auswahl würde ich glatt alle kaufen


----------



## sternitzky (2. April 2006)

*AW: Neulich am Kiosk: Welches dieser vier mit Vollversionen bestückten PC-Magazine wählen Sie?*

Also: Wofür gibts die PC Games Plus denn noch?
Die PC Games hat ja gesagt, daß es ziemlich schwierig ist, gute Vollversionen zum Heft beizulegen.    Dann frage ich mich: Was kriegen die PC Games Plus-Abonnenten denn noch für eine Vollversion extra? Programmieren die Redis zusätzlich zur Vollversion noch eine Monthly PC Games Soap im Episodenformat?    Mit Rossi als Computec-Superheld?   
Die PC Games hat eine solide Käuferbasis, die das Heft auch ohne Vollversion/en kaufen würde. Erst recht, wenn das Heft qualitativ gut wäre. Wie früher. Warum bringen die die PC Games Plus für die andere Hälfte der Käufer denn nicht einfach wieder in den Handel? Besser solche zwei Normal & Plus-Versionen als CD & DVD.    Ein Jahr lang zwei Datenträgerversionen nebeneinander gleichzeitig reicht völlig aus. Zumal ein Laufwerk *das* PC-Teil schlechthin ist, was als erstes verschleißt. Wenn das alte CD-ROM-Laufwerk kaputt ist, bauen die Leute doch bestimmt eher ein 20 €-DVD-Laufwerk ein.    Oder sagen die Leute: Ach. Scheiß ich drauf. Die PC Games gibts ja noch mit CD. Und daß meine Uralt-Grafikkarte die neuen Demos schon längst nicht mehr spielen kann, stört mich auch nicht...


----------



## Sukultan (8. April 2006)

*AW: Neulich am Kiosk: Welches dieser vier mit Vollversionen bestückten PC-Magazine wählen Sie?*



			
				Alex am 30.03.2006 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> bei der Auswahl würde ich glatt alle kaufen



Ja, geht mir genauso. 

Ansonsten entscheide ich jeden Monat neu, ob ich die PC Games und die GameStar kaufe. Ich guck erst, was drin ist (im Heft) und dann, was drauf ist (auf der DVD). Diesen Monat habe ich z.B. beide wegen der Tests zu den Topspielen gekauft.

Aber ich habe z.B. letzten Monat die PCGH nur wegen "Breath of Winter" gekauft. Ich würde auch die ComputerBild oder die PC Action (die ich ansonsten beide nicht anfassen würde) kaufen, wenn da solche Vollversionen drauf wären.

Aber "Brothers in Arms: Road to Hill 30" gibts ja derzeit für 8,90 € beim MediaMarkt. Da brauch ich nicht auf eine Magazin-Vollversion zu warten


----------



## DawnHellscream (14. April 2006)

*AW: Neulich am Kiosk: Welches dieser vier mit Vollversionen bestückten PC-Magazine wählen Sie?*

Mhhh....ich bin abonennt ....aber würde gegen ne PcGames mit Brothers In Arms nichts dagegen haben ...habs zwar schonmal gezockt ...aber bei der auswahl 

Spellforce -> hab ich alle teile 
NFS 2 -> hab ich schon ...interessiert mich nicht mehr 
Vice City -> boah ihh...weg mit diesen billig zeug ....hab ich einmal gezockt ...hat mich nich tangesprochen 
Brothers in Arms -> hab ich schonmal gezockt ...zu meienr shcande baer iweder deinstalliert ....auf LANS is das voll der Hammmer  zu 4. 2 gegen 2 ...und jeder ein Team ....einfahc nur


----------

